# Lobster Rolls Recipe?



## SmileyChef (Feb 10, 2005)

I was curious if anyone had any interesting recipes for lobster rolls? I love the Fiesta Lobster Rolls from Red Lobster and I was thinking of trying to make something similar.


----------



## marmalady (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't think this is what you were looking for, but it's delicious and beautiful!  (and oh-so great for diets!)

ZUCCHINI  LOBSTER ROLL WITH GINGER VINAIGRETTE

4 servings

3 large zucchini		
1 cooked lobster tail		
pickled ginger
1 cup alfalfa or daikon sprouts

Cut lobster tail in half lengthwise, then crosswise into 6 pieces for each half..  Cut zucchini into thin ribbons about 5 inches long and 1 ½ inches wide. Make 12 ribbons. (A sharp peeler works bes for this)

  Place lobster piece at 1 end of each ribbon; top with sprouts and pickled ginger.  Starting at filled end, roll up into a cylinder.  Place seam side down on paper towel lined baking sheet, chill 1-6 hours.  
Serve with ginger vinaigrette; place vinaigrette in center of platter, and surround with lobster tails.  

GINGER VINAIGRETTE

4 servings

3T soy sauce		
2T sherry vinegar		
2T honey	
1 ½ T minced ginger
½ tsp. rosemary	
¼ tsp. crushed red pepper	
½ cup olive oil	
 salt/pepper

Whisk soy sauce, vinegar, ginger, honey, red pepper, salt/pepper; slowly whisk in oil.
SEE:  Lobster rolls


----------



## SmileyChef (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks marmalady for the recipe. I'm willing to give this a try, it sounds really good.


----------



## Erik (Feb 10, 2005)

Smiley...are they wrapped in Wontons and deep fried????


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 11, 2005)

Around these parts a lobster roll is essentially some sort of lobster mixture in a hoagie bun, wrapped in foil and then heated in an oven. Pretty good!


----------



## tweedee (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm a lobster fan and that sounds really good.


----------

